# Snail control with shrimp



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Do cherry shrimp eat snail eggs?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

nope not that I know of.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Least "killifish" (Heterandria formosa) are pretty good at eliminating snail eggs and hatchlings in my tanks. Adult ramshorn snails survive, but no baby snails.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Shrimp is known to eat fish eggs. I’m more interested in providing natural protein food for my shrimp than to eliminate snails.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

I haven't seen any of my shrimp eat snail eggs. My previous betta loves to munch on bladder snail eggs whenever he finds them on the plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

CPO (crayfish) eats snails but won't wipe of a whole population though. Heck, they'll try to eat anything they can grab. They make terrible companions in a community tank.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Crayfish and dwarf shrimp are diametrically different. Crayfish are aggressive hunter and carnnibal, dwarf shrimp are peaceful omnivore and not known to hunt live food or cannibalize. Dwarf shrimp do well and self multiply in a community. Crayfish are anti social, and don’t know if it can self multiply in a community.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

tiger15 said:


> Crayfish and dwarf shrimp are diametrically different. Crayfish are aggressive hunter and carnnibal, dwarf shrimp are peaceful omnivore and not known to hunt live food or cannibalize. Dwarf shrimp do well and self multiply in a community. Crayfish are anti social, and don't know if it can self multiply in a community.


yep...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Exactly so Shrimps are not going to eat snails, live ones anyway. And don't eat the eggs.
Crayfish is your closest crustacean that'll eat snails.


----------

